# Why deposits?



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There have been a lot of threads on this board about buyers trying to get back their deposits (some good reasons and some not so much) and this got me wondering; Breeders, why do you require deposits on your litters?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't. On the other hand, the pup isn't sold until money changes hands, which means, if JohnBoy wants the red-collar puppy, and then waits a few more weeks with no correspondence, and JimBob shows up when the pup is 8 weeks old, and puts down the money, the pup is sold (unless I promised the puppy to JohnBoy).

Without a deposit, JohnBoy can go to MaeEllen and purchase a pup from her, and never call back and let you know NOT to hold the red boy for him. See, once JohnBoy decides on another breeder, they have no more reason to care about you. In fact, they may feel awkward or confrontational to tell you that they went with MaeEllen's litter instead. So a lot will just fail to show up for their pup -- then you are scrambling at 8 or 9 weeks to find another buyer.

With a deposit, the breeder agrees not to sell a specific puppy or agrees to sell the buyer a puppy. The Buyer is agreeing to buy a pup from you. If the buyer backs out, the breeder keeps the deposit. If the breeder is unable to deliver, the breeder ought to return the deposit.

Some breeders want deposits before they breed a litter so that they know they have enough interest in the litter to justify the breeding.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't take deposits.

Often with working placements there is a 60 or 90 day evaluation period or even payment contingent on the dog certifying. You may have a contract or agreement but no money exchanges hands until conditions have been met.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

selzer said:


> I don't. On the other hand, the pup isn't sold until money changes hands, which means, if JohnBoy wants the red-collar puppy, and then waits a few more weeks with no correspondence, and JimBob shows up when the pup is 8 weeks old, and puts down the money, the pup is sold (unless I promised the puppy to JohnBoy).


I have a question, do you match your puppies to the correct home or do you let the puppy buyers choose which puppy they want?

I ask because you said *"**if JohnBoy wants the red-collar puppy, and then waits a few more weeks with no correspondence, and JimBob shows up when the pup is 8 weeks old."*

At 5 or 6 weeks old, you know which puppy should go where? What if the red-collar puppy is better suited to JohnBoy, would you still sell it to JimBob just because he has the money and he wants that puppy?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not a breeder-but the first GSD I had-I went to talk to the breeder decided that I wanted to get a pup from him-probably because he gave me information about the breed-I am sure reading many of the posts on here that he would be labeled a BYB-however he did not ask for a deposit-he trusted me-the litter was going home around the holidays when I would be away so he also kept the pup-no charge during that time. Years later after I got Rorie and quit the schutzhund club I was in I went to train with him-he helped making training my dog fun again-and liked my 2 current dogs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not a breeder but I will give my experience buying puppies. I didn't pay a deposit for Nikon but I knew the breeder, already owned a dog that the breeder gave me as an adult and I had continued training and titling this dog, so the breeder knew I was serious. I'm not sure if deposits are the norm there or not, but I wasn't asked for one. I did offer to pay one to show I was committed. I paid for him in full the day I picked him out and took him home. When I got Pan, I did pay a $300 deposit, but this was after the litter was born so the breeder would have known how many dogs were available and starting to get an idea on the temperaments. It was pretty much down to three dogs for me when I made my deposit (3 normal coated males that had the temperament I wanted). I said something about how I don't mind smaller males, and that was what decided which male went to me (the other two also went to IPO homes, though one might not do it anymore). As a buyer I'm happy to offer a deposit to show my commitment, and I do not think it is weird to pay one on puppies that are born. I'm not sure I'd ever want to place a deposit on a litter not born, because when I get a puppy it is largely dependent on timing due to weather and my work and family schedule. I may not be willing to wait for a different litter or even be interested in the genetics of another litter and I am often picky on gender and coat type.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> I have a question, do you match your puppies to the correct home or do you let the puppy buyers choose which puppy they want?
> 
> I ask because you said *"**if JohnBoy wants the red-collar puppy, and then waits a few more weeks with no correspondence, and JimBob shows up when the pup is 8 weeks old."*
> 
> At 5 or 6 weeks old, you know which puppy should go where? What if the red-collar puppy is better suited to JohnBoy, would you still sell it to JimBob just because he has the money and he wants that puppy?



Most of my litters are middle of the road puppies and will work with most pet people. There have been a few outliers that I have had to be careful with placement, and when I have one of those, I do not show that puppy. I allow most puppy buyers to have a choice between a couple of puppies. A more experienced owner might have more of a choice. Oh and yes, at 5-6 weeks old you can make some determinations about puppies. Of course you continue to watch and wait, but it is amazing how much you can tell about a critter at 5 weeks old, and even younger.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I cannot wait to be in a position to start looking at breeders. It exciting to me. Too pick one and give a deposit on a pup! I want to do IPO but currently I just do not have the dog for it


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

selzer said:


> Most of my litters are middle of the road puppies and will work with most pet people. There have been a few outliers that I have had to be careful with placement, and when I have one of those, I do not show that puppy. I allow most puppy buyers to have a choice between a couple of puppies. A more experienced owner might have more of a choice. Oh and yes, at 5-6 weeks old you can make some determinations about puppies. Of course you continue to watch and wait, but it is amazing how much you can tell about a critter at 5 weeks old, and even younger.


This is pretty much what happened at my breeder. I put in a $500 deposit before the puppies were even conceived because I knew I wanted a puppy from that particular breeder. I was put on a waiting list, and once my litter was born then I went out there a few times and met the puppies. Once they were ready I had a choice of which one I wanted out of a limited number. Since I just wanted a pet there were more to choose from than if I had wanted conformation or sport.


----------

